# (O.o)_m....Where's Everyone Now?



## IByte (Feb 21, 2015)

Just dropping in to say the hello and salutations.  It's been a minute and figured I'd see how's everyone is holding up?


----------



## snowbear (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovin' life in the pot-holed lane.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm right here.

No, wait, I moved.  Now I'm HERE.  

How YOU doin', IByte?  Good to see you again. Well, not that I can see you...not that YOU know about anyway.


----------



## IByte (Feb 21, 2015)

Sounds like fun, all I have is pints!  I sure wish the TPF would fix their droid app, no telliy what cool and hip stories I missed!


----------



## IByte (Feb 21, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I'm right here.
> 
> No, wait, I moved.  Now I'm HERE.
> 
> How YOU doin', IByte?  Good to see you again. Well, not that I can see you...not that YOU know about anyway.



Pretty good been hanging around the Facebook, seems they accept my no-no words more than here lol.  I hope you're starting the new year ok!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah.  I finally get a real smartphone and they drop the app.  Like I said - potholes.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 21, 2015)

IByte said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I'm right here.
> ...



Oh, I missed that.  Time in the penalty box, eh?  I just figure you left like a lot of others when all the format changes took place.


----------



## IByte (Feb 22, 2015)

I never got the red flag , just the crack of the whip of dance dance revolution from Mish.


----------



## limr (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, howdy! I don't remember what would have earned you the Wrath of Mish. Or maybe I never even saw it. Or whatever....howdy!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2015)

IByte said:


> Sounds like fun, all I have is pints!  I sure wish the TPF would fix their droid app, no telliy what cool and hip stories I missed!



TPF dropped the app. 
supposedly the new browser layout is optimized for viewing on a smart phone or tablet. 
I use Tapatalk.


----------



## IByte (Feb 22, 2015)

limr said:


> Well, howdy! I don't remember what would have earned you the Wrath of Mish. Or maybe I never even saw it. Or whatever....howdy!



Well hello there young lady .  What brings a lady of your caliber to these parts oO?  True, I never got the crack of her whip, I'm a smart ass she likes the bad boys...... sssigh!


----------



## IByte (Feb 22, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun, all I have is pints!  I sure wish the TPF would fix their droid app, no telliy what cool and hip stories I missed!
> ...



I can see keeping things simple.  But I am seeing a we more sub categories as of late.  Seems so quiet like now...Oo


----------



## IByte (Feb 22, 2015)

First hand it's great seeing the regulars, and the photos even on a beginner level are looking better.

But unfortunately I had to give up the photo bag for now for a better position at work.
In a nutshell they voltuntold me more Cisco less photographs(not that my work was exceptional) .

So now I have more Cisco, juniper and palto alto equipment for the price of a 70-200 vII 2.8 (go Nikon!). My apologies for the vent, but I do miss the camera


----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2015)

There's always off-hours, though you may have to use more modest gear.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2015)

Where am I? Hell...I'm sitting behind the keyboard, typin' in my reply to this post. Where the hell else would I be?


----------



## IByte (Feb 24, 2015)

As am I sir one bit at a time!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Where am I? Hell..*.I'm sitting behind the keyboard,* typin' in my reply to this post. Where the hell else would I be?



It would be much easier if you sat in front of the keyboard.


----------

